# Free Mini Eggs!



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

Don't eat too many 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?action=miniegg


----------



## Lou F ❁ (Feb 28, 2003)

i wouldnt have eaten any untill u posted the coupon  thanks from my hips !!!!!


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

Its real.... and I haven't bought them - its a woolworths promotion


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

Cheers tony! gonna bomb down there tomorrow!


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

Awww don't have a printer attatched to the laptop  and now my brother has gone offline so can't have him print it out for me  Ahh well probably better for me this way 

x x x


----------



## maj79 (Jun 4, 2007)

I dont have a printer


----------



## Lorna (Apr 8, 2004)

Well, Tony, you really know how to get a girl to take notice of you.

Unfortunately, I won't be going into our local town till, I don't know when, so I can't redeem the coupon


----------



## ❁ BG2007 ❁ (Jun 26, 2007)

Yumalicious - thank you Tony & Woolies


----------



## Spaykay (Nov 29, 2006)

I just arrived back in Spain for the UK today! Someone have a packet for me please!

Kay xxx


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

typical, i just found this topic lol  

Hope u all got some!!  I too dont have printer attached, and i love mini eggs!


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

Be careful.... I got mine today but they were nearly running out and they didn't know if they would get more for busiest day tomorrow


----------



## *Kim* (May 5, 2002)

I've got a printer but its run out of ink 

Kimx x


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Missed this!

Damn!!!

~Dizzi~


----------

